
Google’s new app PhotoScan turns prints into digital photos - cZuLi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/15/googles-new-app-photoscan-turns-prints-into-digital-photos/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
zimpenfish
Strangely doesn't appear in the UK store when you search for "photoscan" but
is findable via "Developer Apps" from Google.

Just tested it and it seems to be pretty aggressive on the cropping (although
I am using a keyboard to test instead of a photo) - ended up with only about a
quarter of the viewport in the output photo.

